# How Much To Pay



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, New to the forum and this is a bit of an open ended question. How much should be the max paid for a second hand Classic considering that you can get a new one for £190? Is there any other benefits apart from cost to buying second hand? Ahh, that's 2 questions.

I have tried reading through the forums and now seem further away from buying than when I started







. I would like to try and buy one this week if I can, I have sent a few mails to some of the sellers on ebay asking if they would consider a buy it now, I think I have some sort of ocd.









I need a coffee??


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i will be refurbing one later this week, with postage i will be looking for £130-160 depending on its condition

advantages are that any faults have already been rectified and all components have been worn in.

regards

mark


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Would that include a silvia wand Mark?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia Classics hold their value well, so £160 is not unreasonable, especially when refurbed.

You could pay less on eBay but not be guaranteed to get a properly working model.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Just with the standard wand Mike, and pannarrello

mark


----------

